# Australias Hottest 100 Poll 2011



## Liam_snorkel (10/1/12)

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/01/austra...-opens-finally/



> The Local Taphouses
> Hottest 100 Aussie Craft Beers of 2011
> Select your top 5 Craft beers of 2011 for your chance to win a Craft Beer pack!
> 
> One randomly selected voter (from anywhere in Australia) will win a case of each of the top FIVE beers (if not available, we'll keep going down the list until we have 5 cases!).



sweet I hope I win.


----------



## edschache (10/1/12)

"case of each of the top FIVE beers"

So everyone voting for TNP and STB from brewdog? Lucky winner would be able to flog the case on for a pretty penny and buy several more cases of something awesome. Joking of course - don't actually want to ruin the fun.

EDIT: Aussie craft beers - doh - no brewdog obviously, going to have to find expensive Australian brews. Maybe one of Ross's so they can just send us a whole keg


----------



## Truman42 (10/1/12)

Anyone else have problems with the security code? I tried entering each word displayed about ten times and it kept saying it was incorrect.


----------



## tones0606 (10/1/12)

Truman said:


> Anyone else have problems with the security code? I tried entering each word displayed about ten times and it kept saying it was incorrect.



Maybe you could start up a new thread about it :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/1/12)

haha!

it could be case sensitive.


----------



## pimpsqueak (10/1/12)

I have the same problem. I'm going to assume its the crappy old browser I am using at work. 
Will try via Chrome and Firefox at home.


----------



## bkmad (10/1/12)

pimpsqueak said:


> I have the same problem. I'm going to assume its the crappy old browser I am using at work.
> Will try via Chrome and Firefox at home.



Yep same problem here as well.


----------



## Timmsy (10/1/12)

Yeah its the same here at my work and nothing wrong with works browers etc..


----------



## edschache (10/1/12)

Worked fine in chrome. Being a web dev has it's (limited) perks


----------



## jakethedog (10/1/12)

same here, won't let me put in security code. I run latest IE.


----------



## WarmBeer (10/1/12)

Truman said:


> Anyone else have problems with the security code? I tried entering each word displayed about ten times and it kept saying it was incorrect.






pimpsqueak said:


> I have the same problem. I'm going to assume its the crappy old browser I am using at work.
> Will try via Chrome and Firefox at home.






bkmad said:


> Yep same problem here as well.






Timmsy said:


> Yeah its the same here at my work and nothing wrong with works browers etc..






jakethedog said:


> same here, won't let me put in security code. I run latest IE.



Sure, sure, "not working", right?

You just don't want anybody else entering the competition, keeping those 5 sweet, sweet slabs all to yourselves


----------



## Truman42 (10/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Sure, sure, "not working", right?
> 
> You just don't want anybody else entering the competition, keeping those 5 sweet, sweet slabs all to yourselves


Yeh nobody else bother even trying its not working and there not going to fix it either.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Murcluf (10/1/12)

Perhaps the winners are predetermined and we are just picking the wrong ones, considering Vale won it last year I'm pretty sure it would be rigged


----------



## d3vour3r (10/1/12)

yeh the security code isnt working for me either. locked to IE at work, will try chrome when i get home.


----------



## felten (10/1/12)

worked fine here


----------



## .DJ. (10/1/12)

EMAIL FROM PEOPLE RUNNING WEB POLL...


Hi Darryl,


Im looking after the hottest 100 poll, and Steve forwarded through your email regarding the issue with the security code.

It was a minor issue that happened with a handful of other people as well. I have since fixed the issue. Reloading the poll should fix the problem you were having with the security code.
The security code is case sensitive, and please make sure that there are no spaces before of after the code.
I hope this resolves your problem.


----------



## Paul H (10/1/12)

Developed by Andrew Mitchell, hosted by Pretty Clever Consulting

Not very ******* clever at all..........

Cheers

Paul


----------



## .DJ. (10/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> EMAIL FROM PEOPLE RUNNING WEB POLL...
> 
> 
> Hi Darryl,
> ...



its still not working for me though!!


----------



## Morrie0069 (10/1/12)

Just tried it again for the same result! Sent the clever people an email, so hopefully it's fixed soon, as I'm sick of selecting the beers from the drop down lists! :wacko:


----------



## warra48 (10/1/12)

Little Creatures is on the list? Owned by a multi national?
Wicked Elf is missing?

The poll is a crock of bovine excrement, I won't participate.


----------



## Batz (10/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> its still not working for me though!!




No good for me either.


----------



## Kirko (10/1/12)

Hi all - 

Matt from Brews News here. Thanks for letting us know of the problem with the security code - it does seem to be an IE problem. We'll see what we can do, otherwise if you have access to another browser it should work.

Thanks for voting! And while you're in a voting mood, don't forget to vote to Mercurio's Menu! http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/12/give-beer-a-logie/

Matt


----------



## bkmad (10/1/12)

warra48 said:


> Wicked Elf is missing?


Look under "The Little Brewing Company" :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kirko (10/1/12)

Thanks for the continued feedback. Will let you know when the (what I think is an) IE issue is resolved.

For the guys who are voicing concern about the comp itself - and you're entitled to your view - this isn't rigged at all. This is a genuine attempt to have a popular vote for Australia's best beer. Because of concerns about some of last year's results, the format has been looked at and that why this new system - and the security - has been used, to make it hard for anyone to game the system. The intention is to have a robust and secure voting system so that the results mean something.

Although 750 beers have been entered into the voting system to select from, we have become aware that some are still missing. This isn't deliberate, just an oversight. If there is a beer that you want to vote for and can't find, look under the brewery name (eg Little Brewing Company for the Wicked Elf beers). If you still can't find it, email me at [email protected] and I will pass it on to the guys who created the voting system to add and will let you know when it's done sp you can vote for it. 

Thanks for your patience during the teething problems, and thanks for taking the time to vote!

Matt


----------



## jayahhdee (10/1/12)

Voting completed with my favorite Vic micros getting votes


----------



## Jace89 (10/1/12)

Done my voting, I hanging to see the results. Kooindas Black IPA did it for me this year


----------



## warra48 (10/1/12)

bkmad said:


> Look under "The Little Brewing Company" :icon_cheers:



Thank you. I stand corrected.


----------



## Kirko (10/1/12)

Thanks again for your patience...it now seems to work for Microsoft customers too! http://www.brewsnews.com.au/vote-for-austr...test-100-beers/

Please let me know if you have any more issues. Thanks for voting.

Matt


----------



## Truman42 (10/1/12)

Jace said:


> Done my voting, I hanging to see the results. Kooindas Black IPA did it for me this year


Have to agree and it's in my top five. But Redhill scotch Ale takes first spot for my tastes.


----------



## kalbarluke (10/1/12)

warra48 said:


> Little Creatures is on the list? Owned by a multi national?
> Wicked Elf is missing?
> 
> The poll is a crock of bovine excrement, I won't participate.



I tried but it didn't work either. I hope they get this glitch sorted out.

If there are beers missing, there is link to email them so the beers can be added. 

It's good to see quite a few brewers who are a part of this forum with beers on the list.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/1/12)

I can't believe people still voluntarily use IE. 

Also how much say do you think lion nathan have in the running of little creatures when they only own 40%? I don't think that their beers have been 'watered down' like matilda bay have for example...


----------



## winkle (12/1/12)

I'm in, go Billy B's Golden Apple Beer! (a case of them would probably kill you @ 12% ABV)


----------



## big78sam (12/1/12)

I'm done. no problems here. Cavalier Pale #1 for me.


----------



## DU99 (12/1/12)

not any issues voting..use FF 9.0.1


----------



## Snowdog (12/1/12)

No problems voting with Google Chrome.


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

First results are in....
porkspin
edit> got one in Wade - 99. Four Hearts Brewing - 4 Degrees Summer Wheat
now to get on to the roof repairs....


----------



## kalbarluke (26/1/12)

Well done Wade. That's only 6 places behind Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale and 7 behind James Squire Amber Ale, two very well recognised Australian craft beers. 

You must be doing something right. It's good to see your hard work paying off. Congratulations.


----------



## WSC (26/1/12)

kalbarluke said:


> Well done Wade. That's only 6 places behind Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale and 7 behind James Squire Amber Ale, two very well recognised Australian craft beers.
> 
> You must be doing something right. It's good to see your hard work paying off. Congratulations.


Thanks guys. I'm pumped!

Can't wait to see where the Pale comes in?


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

WSC said:


> Thanks guys. I'm pumped!
> 
> Can't wait to see where the Pale comes in?


a creditable -
53. Four Hearts Brewing - 4 Degrees Pale Ale
faark! - higher than Wild Thing.

Edit: then again 
51. Kosciuszko Brewing Company - Pale Ale
52. Burleigh Brewing Company - Pale Ale 
_(looks like some voting interference is happening via voting blocks)_


----------



## WSC (26/1/12)

winkle said:


> a creditable -
> 53. Four Hearts Brewing - 4 Degrees Pale Ale
> faark! - higher than Wild Thing.
> 
> ...


Definitely not a perfect way to rate beers but ill take #53!

After all my beer is only on at a handful of pubs and 2 of them are in Ipswich!


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

WSC said:


> Definitely not a perfect way to rate beers but ill take #53!
> 
> After all my beer is only on at a handful of pubs and 2 of them are in Ipswich!


Agreed, at least the word is getting out :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

i can not believe bright ale is 31...


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

fish13 said:


> i can not believe bright ale is 31...


A beer much worse that TED
23. Malt Shovel Brewery - James Squires Golden Ale
Bilge water


----------



## [email protected] (26/1/12)

fish13 said:


> i can not believe bright ale is 31...



I can

Light , easy drinking slightly fruity ale, perfect kind of beer for OZZy climate.
Not my first choice of beer by a long shot, but its well made, slightly different to the masses and fairly consistent.


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

It's a popular vote. That's what you get.

Hell, islamists just won majority in Egyptian democratic elections.

Well done those who do well. If I like your beer, or haven't tried it, I will drink it. If I don't like it, even if you come first or second, I'll drink something else.


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

manticle said:


> It's a popular vote. That's what you get.
> 
> Hell, islamists just won majority in Egyptian democratic elections.
> 
> Well done those who do well. If I like your beer, or haven't tried it, I will drink it. If I don't like it, even if you come first or second, I'll drink something else.



True, but that beer gives all craft beers a very bad reputation (it was a good beer once).
Honestly better than Hargreaves Hill Brewing Company - ESB, FFS.


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

All the bottling issues/handling issues/whatever issues that people report on craft beer also give it a bad rep.

It's unfortunate but think back 20 years ago if there could have even been a hottest 50 in AU.

There'll be a lot of beers on there I think don't deserve their spot - I think Stone and wood came close to the top or top in last year's (or a poll just like it) and I personally have found that beer to be very bland and uninteresting. May have been the state of the bottles I drank or the fact I don't like galaxy or both. Point is though that plenty of other people disagreed and that is their right in such a situation. I don't find JS golden (or fifty sadomasochistic whippings or whatever stupid name it has now) very exciting at all unless I'm at a party where the choice is hahn light or JS BUT:

If we think Murrays or feral or whichever smaller brewery deserve their place on the list, then so do JS or LC, even if we are not fans ourselves (actually I really like LC and I am a fan of JS IPA and Porter unless they've changed those recently).


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

yes i used to enjoy bright ale. drank it by the jug load while fighting the quokkas for a glass at the rottnest arms.

now its a summer ale.... or LC's VB so to speak.

well done though to the guys for having a few beers on there.

I had a hargraves hill pale ale. Not my thing at all.


----------



## np1962 (26/1/12)

winkle said:


> True, but that beer gives all craft beers a very bad reputation (it was a good beer once).
> Honestly better than Hargreaves Hill Brewing Company - ESB, FFS.


As manticle says though, this is not the top 100 beers as voted by craft brewers, homebrewers or beer judges. This is the 100 most popular beers as judged by the average Australian beer drinker.


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

NigeP62 said:


> As manticle says though, this is not the top 100 beers as voted by craft brewers, homebrewers or beer judges. This is the 100 most popular beers as judged by the average Australian beer drinker.



I can see where the whole list is going even if I don't agree with the voting but that is a glaring (shithouse) exception.
Sigh, its what you get though with a voting system like this - except for that result its been pretty good and interesting.
Edit: Well done Taphouse, CP and Matt.


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

i say the poll is a good indicator that aussies are becoming more aware of the better range and styles of beer on the market. and i think that is a good thing. That the megaswillers need to lift there game.


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

Really I think that the only way to get an indication (and it would still be just that - an indication) of the more well received beers relevant to 'craft' beer lovers would be to limit the voting to independent breweries only.

This is not to say that large commercial, global, multinational companies can't own breweries that make fantastic beer (look at hoegaarden grand cru) - just equalises the field and brings it back to craft.

If you don't do that, you will get bigger breweries who make nice enough beer that enough people have heard of and are interested in enough to vote. I'd vote your Acerola Tarwe above Matilda Bay (well probably - haven't tried any but I don't really like MB and I'd pick out an acerola beer or saison or whatever before I grabbed a fat yak at a bottle shop) but how many others would? Make something judge by popular vote and popular vote is not only what you get, but what you have to accept.


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

manticle said:


> Really I think that the only way to get an indication (and it would still be just that - an indication) of the more well received beers relevant to 'craft' beer lovers would be to limit the voting to independent breweries only.
> 
> This is not to say that large commercial, global, multinational companies can't own breweries that make fantastic beer (look at hoegaarden grand cru) - just equalises the field and brings it back to craft.
> 
> If you don't do that, you will get bigger breweries who make nice enough beer that enough people have heard of and are interested in enough to vote. I'd vote your Acerola Tarwe above Matilda Bay (well probably - haven't tried any but I don't really like MB and I'd pick out an acerola beer or saison or whatever before I grabbed a fat yak at a bottle shop) but how many others would? Make something judge by popular vote and popular vote is not only what you get, but what you have to accept.



Your point, it has been fun (mostly) so far. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

Mate if I actually listened to the songs that made JJJ hottest 100 I'd probably eat my glass. Then if I listened to a more commercial or nostalgic (commercial) station I'd probably shit that glass out and use it to slit my wrists.

I like strange, often unpopular stuff that I believe has a genuine quality to it - food, music, beer etc. I gave up long ago worrying about why the general population seem to like mostly dross because there's sweet bugger all I can do about it. People around me still believe in a magic fairy who made the world in less than a week from some bum fluff and a piece of earwax. That was before Macguyver came on the scene too.

We like good stuff. If some of our good stuff gets recognition, raise a glass. Forget the others.

As for fun.............. FUN? WHAT FUN?

I have a husband you know............... he's just up the stairs.


----------



## Jace89 (26/1/12)

Ive found the list to be very fun today, repeatedly coming back to have a look. They have done a good job, my only annoyance is the rate at which they are revealing the results...I'm sick to death of waiting lol!
But thats my problem...
Cant wait to see what the top 10 are, there have been some big beers this year that I think will rate high (hopefully)!


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

Macguyver used a paper clip (what came first).
I'm still waiting for Spank Rock to come up :super:


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

im currently listening to the JJJ hottest 100 and there is a good range of music but wtf is with them and kayne!! **** dubstep...


----------



## Jace89 (26/1/12)

Looseass step


----------



## np1962 (26/1/12)

Top ten starts,
I can see the marketing departments influences starting to come to the fore.
Vale/Ale for #1 again??


----------



## [email protected] (26/1/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Top ten starts,
> I can see the marketing departments influences starting to come to the fore.
> Vale/Ale for #1 again??



Nah i would put $ on BigDippa


----------



## Charst (26/1/12)

Kooinda Black IPA at 8 yeah that was one of my votes. Mountian Goat Thornbridge was my No.1 but Kooinda's is also great congrats to them


----------



## Jace89 (26/1/12)

Charst said:


> Kooinda Black IPA at 8 yeah that was one of my votes. Mountian Goat Thornbridge was my No.1 but Kooinda's is also great congrats to them



They were both in my top 5, had the Kooinda one higher tho. I think LC pale or Stone & Wood will take the cake


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

my bad


----------



## Ross (26/1/12)

From Crafty's website...

The new system has given the man who set it up, Andrew Mitchell, the ability to see where votes are coming from and it seems theyre flying in from all over the world. At the same time, there have been campaigns by brewery staff to try and influence the result in their favour.

Unsurprisingly, there have been some brewery staff running a campaign to vote for only their beers, says Steve. "But through the sheer number of unbiased voters, we are seeing a list perhaps truly reflective of the great beers of 2011.

------

Unfortunately I don't see how you'll ever get a true vote cast for the best beers, No disrespect to the poll but the campaign votes are bloody obvious...


----------



## Batz (26/1/12)

Ross said:


> From Crafty's website...
> 
> The new system has given the man who set it up, Andrew Mitchell, the ability to see where votes are coming from and it seems theyre flying in from all over the world. At the same time, there have been campaigns by brewery staff to try and influence the result in their favour.
> 
> ...




I put in a vote for you Ross :wub:


----------



## Batz (26/1/12)

Ross said:


> From Crafty's website...
> 
> The new system has given the man who set it up, Andrew Mitchell, the ability to see where votes are coming from and it seems theyre flying in from all over the world. At the same time, there have been campaigns by brewery staff to try and influence the result in their favour.
> 
> ...




I put in a vote for you Ross :wub:


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

Here's the final top 12 list:

1. Stone and Wood Brewing Co - Pacific Ale

2. Little Creatures - Pale Ale

3. Feral Brewing Company - Hop Hog

4. 4 Pines Brewing Company - Kolsch

5. Little Creatures - Single Batch - The Big Dipper

6. 4 Pines Brewing Company - Pale Ale

7. McLaren Vale Beer Company - Vale Ale

8. Kooinda Boutique Brewery - Black IPA aka Full Nelson

9. Holgate Brewhouse - Temptress

10. White Rabbit Brewery - Dark Ale

11. McLaren Vale Beer Company - Vale IPA

12. Murray's Craft Brewing Co. - Icon 2IPA


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

While it may not be my top ten (or more realistically there are some beers I'd not put in my top ten) I think it's a reasonable indication.

Sure no sexy funky beers or biere de gardes or somesuch but most of those are actually independent craft beers and the main one I know of that is owned by a larger company (LC) make consistently decent beers and challenge themselves with their single batch offerings (which are also decent).

Congrats to those who made the top 100 and further congrats to the top 10.

Good to see Kooinda boys in there. Have had a drink with at least 2 of those blokes and would do again. Love their flagship and could do a black IPA again with no trouble. Most of all though - they are as genuine craft brewing people as you can get.

Big ups Fents and co.


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

manticle said:


> While it may not be my top ten (or more realistically there are some beers I'd not put in my top ten) I think it's a reasonable indication.
> 
> Sure no sexy funky beers or biere de gardes or somesuch but most of those are actually independent craft beers and the main one I know of that is owned by a larger company (LC) make consistently decent beers and challenge themselves with their single batch offerings (which are also decent).
> 
> ...



I'm not bitching with any in the top listing. Well done Kooinda (and Hop Hog)


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

Didn't think you were bitching (if that's a response to my post - many beers on days off can lead to misinterpretation).

I hold a glass of stuster's lambic to your good health sir.


----------



## DUANNE (26/1/12)

that stone and wood come first shows that the bland flavourless beer culture is well and truly alive in australia. for what its worth i put moon dogs cofee and rasberry amber ale at the top of my list, it was interesting and very very drinkable.


----------



## pyrosx (26/1/12)

winkle said:


> 1. Stone and Wood Brewing Co - Pacific Ale



I've had one glass of this, on tap at The Oaks in Neutral Bay.... and I really, really didn't like it. It tasted like someone had given me a shandy - but instead of lemonade, they'd used passiona. I love fruity hops - but it seriously tasted like someone had added passionfruit syrup...

Is that what it's supposed to taste like, or should I try another one?


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

I don't like stone and wood much myself but at least it wasn't fosters owned matilda bay fat yak that came first (or JS golden fifty spankings amarilloless ale).

@pyrosx - galaxy is the main (only?) hop in S&W. I'm not a fan personally but it tastes like passionfruit and lots of people love that.


----------



## Batz (26/1/12)

> 4. 4 Pines Brewing Company - Kolsch




interesting but, I see 4 Pines did rather well over all.


----------



## bum (26/1/12)

Pacific Ale is not a beer I voted for but if you have a look around here at the way it is generally received the beer is a deserving winner. Congrats, Hargie.

Congrats to Kooinda as well.

I think all 5 of my votes ended up in the list this year. Can you imagine such a thing?!

[EDIT: Oops! Missed one. Phew!]


----------



## balconybrewer (26/1/12)

S&W :beerbang: 
McLaren Vale nominations :icon_vomit: 

all the rest acceptable, besides 4 pines (rubbish)

cheers


----------



## Moz (26/1/12)

So who won the beer?


----------



## Jace89 (26/1/12)

I'm sure I remember a tweet from the taphouse guys saying that for 4pines were running some kind of competition/reward if you voted for them...


----------



## daemon (26/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> that stone and wood come first shows that the bland flavourless beer culture is well and truly alive in australia. for what its worth i put moon dogs cofee and rasberry amber ale at the top of my list, it was interesting and very very drinkable.


I think you've just had one that's been handled poorly. Unfortunately there have been a number of others with similar complaints and it's not just the one brewery. Many others have had bad experiences with the 4 pines and Murrays, yet both also produce fantastic beers. The Pacific Ale when fresh / handled properly is anything but bland, the tartness of the wheat and dominant late hopping with Galaxy hops is quite flavoursome.

Not sure I'd rate it #1 personally but certainly one of the top 10 beers made in Australia.

I think this poll is a good representation of craft beer in Australia and don't think it's a shock that widely distributed beers get more votes. If the poll was a about the "best crafted" beer it'd be based on formal judging but instead it's just a simple "tick and flick" representation from mostly unqualified judges. In that regard it seems reasonably accurate to me.


----------



## Hargie (26/1/12)

bum said:


> Pacific Ale is not a beer I voted for but if you have a look around here at the way it is generally received the beer is a deserving winner. Congrats, Hargie.
> 
> Congrats to Kooinda as well.
> 
> ...



...Thanks bum, , much appreciated mate.......we don't actively do anything about these type of awards, we don't enter competitions etc so to top the poll is great , and is obviously very cool...we are all very humbled that enough punters think enough of our beer to get us up the list and thanks to those who may have gone to the trouble of voting for us...we are all chuffed and very appreciative...thank youse...and if anyone wants to know, neither i or any of the other guys , to my knowledge, voted in this poll and we had no 'vote for us' campaign to the point where i didnt know about it until Jayne Lewis from Two Birds sent me a congrats text this evening...
As cool as this is (and it is) it wont however change anything for us, we'll just stay head down bum up trying to make our beer the best we can and try desperately to keep up with demand...

...Thanks guys for all the support out there and also thanks for the occasional brickbat which keeps us on our toes and lets us know where we might need to do things better....hope you all have had a great Oz Day, and heres cheers to Oz Craft Beer in general, may it continue to strengthen, evolve, diversify, confound, amuse, enlighten and delight us all ...!!!

Rock On \m/

Scott


----------



## pk.sax (26/1/12)

@ Perry, f'k off. Hargreaves hill ESB is a bloody fantastic beer. I ordered a slab today from beerboys since they're having a 25% aussie day sale and don't charge my left nut for postage.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/1/12)

Not 100% but pretty sure I'm one of the people who voted for S&W pacific ale. I know my Missus did.


----------



## Maxt (27/1/12)

Was the S&W Pilsner in the running? I think it's a stunning beer (and better than the Pacific Ale).


----------



## ShredMaster (27/1/12)

practicalfool said:


> @ Perry, f'k off. Hargreaves hill ESB is a bloody fantastic beer. I ordered a slab today from beerboys since they're having a 25% aussie day sale and don't charge my left nut for postage.



That sounds like a potential drinking session.... h34r:


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

practicalfool said:


> @ Perry, f'k off. Hargreaves hill ESB is a bloody fantastic beer. I ordered a slab today from beerboys since they're having a 25% aussie day sale and don't charge my left nut for postage.


 
I voted for it.
A slab you say (quickly checks flights)


----------



## Snowdog (27/1/12)

I got the #3, #6, #8, #53, & #97. I'll take a Stone & Wood Draught IF it's nice and stirred and cloudy. had a few 'clear' ones from the tap & didn't care for it. And 4 Pines Pale has become my fridge beer in place of LCPA for the most part. Good stuff.


----------



## pk.sax (27/1/12)

ShredMaster said:


> That sounds like a potential drinking session.... h34r:


Hehe. Show up 



winkle said:


> I voted for it.
> A slab you say (quickly checks flights)



Yea, interesting them beerboys. If it gets here in a week I'll have an ESB, a wheat, what's left of my galaxy ale and what the box brings, got their box#5 too ............. I need a guard dog!


----------



## vortex (27/1/12)

I have seen Stone and Wood a heap of times in the bottle'o before and never bought it - I picked up a 6 pack of Pacific Ale tonight to see why it won. Even before I had taken a mouthful, wow - awesome fruity flavors and aroma - and they just kept going and lasted to the bottom of the glass!

Kudos on the win, this is clearly a superbly brewed beer! I can see why this beer won!


----------



## Hargie (28/1/12)

vortex said:


> I have seen Stone and Wood a heap of times in the bottle'o before and never bought it - I picked up a 6 pack of Pacific Ale tonight to see why it won. Even before I had taken a mouthful, wow - awesome fruity flavors and aroma - and they just kept going and lasted to the bottom of the glass!
> 
> Kudos on the win, this is clearly a superbly brewed beer! I can see why this beer won!




...thank you mate , glad to here you like the beer and its delivering for you...

Cheers
Scott


----------

